# هل تزوج داود النبي من ابيشج الشونمية ؟



## الحقيقة والحق (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*وشاخ الملك داود.تقدم في الايام.وكانوا يدثرونه بالثياب فلم يدفأ. 2 فقال له عبيده ليفتشوا لسيدنا الملك على فتاة عذراء فلتقف امام الملك ولتكن له حاضنة ولتضطجع في حضنك فيدفأ سيدنا الملك. 3 ففتشوا على فتاة جميلة في جميع تخوم اسرائيل فوجدوا ابيشج الشونمية فجاءوا بها الى الملك. 4 وكانت الفتاة جميلة جدا فكانت حاضنة الملك وكانت تخدمه ولكن الملك لم يعرفها *
*______________*

*هل تزوج داود النبي من ابيشج قبل ان تضظجع في حضنه ؟!*
*****************
*وهل هي اسرئيلية ام من السراري ؟*


----------



## Strident (18 نوفمبر 2009)

اعتقد وقتها كان مسموح بأخذ السراري...و إن كان هذا ليس ما يريده الرب لكن أعتقد انها مثل عقاب القاتل بالموت...


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (18 نوفمبر 2009)

johnnie قال:


> اعتقد وقتها كان مسموح بأخذ السراري...و إن كان هذا ليس ما يريده الرب لكن أعتقد انها مثل عقاب القاتل بالموت...


 
*يعني ابيشج كانت سرية وليست اسرائيليه ؟!*

*ثم العهد القديم يقول ان اراد اليهود معاشرة السرية يتوجب عليهم زواجها ******** -ما دخل الأسلام بالسؤال- ..... المشرف :*

*{اذا خرجت لمحاربة اعدائك ودفعهم الرب الهك الى يدك وسبيت منهم*
*سبيا ورأيت في السبي امرأة جميلة الصورة والتصقت بها واتخذتها لك زوجة فحين تدخلها الى بيتك تحلق راسها وتقلم اظفارها وتنزع ثياب سبيها عنها وتقعد في بيتك وتبكي اباها وامها شهرا من الزمان ثم بعد ذلك تدخل عليها وتتزوج بها فتكون لك زوجة . وان لم تسرّ بها فاطلقها لنفسها . لا تبعها بيعا بفضة ولا تسترقها من اجل انك قد اذللتها } (سفر التثنية 21 : 10-14 )*

*لهذا اسال هل تزوج داود ابيشج قبل ان تضظجع في حضنه حيث قرات مرة في منتدى قبل فترة ان داود تزوجها قبل ان تضظجع في حضنه ؟!*


----------



## My Rock (18 نوفمبر 2009)

داود لم يتزوجها و لم يضطجع معها لانه مكتوب إنه لم يعرفها


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *هل تزوج داود النبي من ابيشج قبل ان تضظجع في حضنه ؟!*
> *حيث ان سفر الملوك يقول انها ام سليمان النبي :*


 

*ففتشوا على فتاة جميلة في جميع تخوم اسرائيل فوجدوا ابيشج الشونمية فجاءوا بها الى الملك. 4 وكانت الفتاة جميلة جدا فكانت حاضنة الملك وكانت تخدمه ولكن الملك لم يعرفها *




الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *وهل هي اسرئيلية ام من السراري ؟*


 
*ففتشوا على فتاة جميلة في جميع تخوم اسرائيل فوجدوا ابيشج الشونمية فجاءوا بها الى الملك. 4 وكانت الفتاة جميلة جدا فكانت حاضنة الملك وكانت تخدمه ولكن الملك لم يعرفها *


8 وَفِي ذَاتِ يَوْمٍ عَبَرَ أَلِيشَعُ إِلَى شُونَمَ. وَكَانَتْ هُنَاكَ امْرَأَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فَأَمْسَكَتْهُ لِيَأْكُلَ خُبْزاً. وَكَانَ كُلَّمَا عَبَرَ يَمِيلُ إِلَى هُنَاكَ لِيَأْكُلَ خُبْزاً. 
9 فَقَالَتْ لِرَجُلِهَا: [قَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّهُ رَجُلَ اللَّهِ مُقَدَّسٌ الَّذِي يَمُرُّ عَلَيْنَا دَائِماً. 
10 فَلْنَعْمَلْ عُلِّيَّةً عَلَى الْحَائِطِ صَغِيرَةً وَنَضَعْ لَهُ هُنَاكَ سَرِيراً وَخِوَاناً وَكُرْسِيّاً وَمَنَارَةً، حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ إِلَيْنَا يَمِيلُ إِلَيْهَا]. 
11 وَفِي ذَاتِ يَوْمٍ جَاءَ إِلَى هُنَاكَ وَمَالَ إِلَى الْعُلِّيَّةِ وَاضْطَجَعَ فِيهَا. 
12 فَقَالَ لِجِيحَزِي غُلاَمِهِ: [ادْعُ هَذِهِ الشُّونَمِيَّةَ]. فَدَعَاهَا فَوَقَفَتْ أَمَامَهُ.

سفر الملوك الثاني - الأصحاح 4


----------



## Twin (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *وشاخ الملك داود.تقدم في الايام.وكانوا يدثرونه بالثياب فلم يدفأ. 2 فقال له عبيده ليفتشوا لسيدنا الملك على فتاة عذراء فلتقف امام الملك ولتكن له حاضنة ولتضطجع في حضنك فيدفأ سيدنا الملك. 3 **ففتشوا على فتاة جميلة في جميع تخوم اسرائيل فوجدوا ابيشج الشونمية فجاءوا بها الى الملك. 4 وكانت الفتاة جميلة جدا فكانت حاضنة الملك وكانت تخدمه ولكن الملك لم يعرفها
> ______________
> 
> هل تزوج داود النبي من ابيشج قبل ان تضظجع في حضنه ؟!
> *



*لم يتزوجها بل هي كان مجرد حاضنة للملك*
*وهذا كان عبارة عن علاج كان متبع عند اليونانيين قديماً *
*إذ أنها تكون حاضنة للملك لمجرد أحساسه بالدفئ *
*وهو لم يعرفها لأنها أتيه لعلاج الملك ولم يذلها *
*وأيضاً نري في سفر الملوك*
*أن أدونيا أبن الملك داود أرد تزوج ابيشج وطلب هذا من سليمان أخيه -الملك وقتها- ولكن سليمان رفض لأسباب سياسية وقتل أدونيا*
*وهذا دليل علي عدم تزوج داود من ابيشج*​


الحقيقة والحق قال:


> *وهل هي اسرئيلية ام من السراري ؟*


*هي شونمية ولكنها كانت تحيا في تخوم إسرائيل ولكنها وأعتقد ليست من السراري *

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## الحقيقة والحق (20 نوفمبر 2009)

> وأيضاً نري في سفر الملوك
> أن أدونيا أبن الملك داود أرد تزوج ابيشج وطلب هذا من سليمان أخيه -الملك وقتها- ولكن سليمان رفض لأسباب سياسية وقتل أدونيا



*انا فاكر في محاضرة للبابا شنودة كان يتكلم عن مقتل ادونيا ..
حيث قال البابا شنودة ان سليمان امر بقتل ادونيا لانه طلب يد ابيشج لانها تكون زوجة ابوة وحاضنه الملك !*


> هي شونمية ولكنها كانت تحيا في تخوم إسرائيل ولكنها وأعتقد ليست من السراري


*
هو ابيشج كما قرات قبل قليل .. اسم عبري معناه "أبي تائه" اذن تكون اسرائيلية .*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (27 نوفمبر 2009)

[SIZE="4"[COLOR="Blue"]]يشرح لنا ابونا القمص تادرس يعقوب هذا الجزء ويقول [/COLOR]

1- يرى بعض الدارسين أن ما حلّ بداود من شيخوخة مبكِّرة هو تأديب إلهي من أجل اغتصابه بثْشَبع واغتيال زوجها أوريَّا الحِثِّي. فإنًَّه متى حرَّم الإنسان نفسه من دفء البرّ الإلهي لا تستطيع ثياب العالم، حتى وإن كانت ملكيَّة أن تدفئ قلبه. في حديث أليهو مع أيوب قال له: "أتدرك... كيف تسخِّن ثيابك؟" (أي 37: 17). ويوبِّخ الرب شعبه المنشغل بمصالحه الخاصة لا ببيت الرب قائلاً: "تكتسون ولا تدفأون" (حج 1: 6).


2.  ذُكر أن "داود لم يعرفها"، لا ليعلن عن عجزه عن ممارسة العلاقة الزوجيَّة، أو لكي يوضَّح إنًَّها ليست من سراريه، وإنَّما ليوضَّح لماذا طلبها أدونيَّا زوجة له بعد وفاة داود أبيه (2: 17). 


 3. أما عن تفكير عبيده  في اختيار فتاة عذراء تقف أمام الملك وتكون حاضنة له، فيقول يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي بأن هذا الأمر كان مستخدمًا كعلاج طبِّي للشيوخ، وهو أن تنام بجوار الشيخ ممرِّضة دون الارتباط به كزوجة، وأن هذا كان معروفًا كدواء يوناني مصرَّح به بواسطة جالين Galen.

فتِّشوا عن فتاة عذراء فوجدوا أبيشج الشونميَّة.

أبيشج: اسم عبري معناه "أبي تائه". كلمة "أبيشج" مشتقَّة من šãgã، وتعني "يخطئ" أو "يضل"، لذا يظن البعض أن والدتها قد دعتها هكذا لأن أباها كان قد هجر البيت وضلَّ. ويرى آخرون إنًَّه اسم إله محلِّي متجوِّل كان يتعبَّد له أهل شونيم، لا نعرفه حتى الآن

لقد وردت كلمة "شونميث" في سفر نشيد الأناشيد (6: 13)، سفر العرس بين سليمان وبينها، وهو اسم رمزي للكنيسة ملكة السلام كعريسها، لأن الاسم هو مؤنَّث كلمة "سليمان" في العبريَّة. أمَّا هنا فيرى H.H. Rowley بأنَّها قرية عربيَّة تسمَّى "سولم Sulem" جنوب غربي جبل الدحى، تبعد حوالي سبعة أميال جنوب شرقي الناصرة، وردت في (2 مل 4: 21 الخ)، كموطن المرأة التي أقام إليشع النبي ابنها. تبعد حوالي ثلاثة أميال ونصف شمال يزرعيل، وخمسة أميال شمالي غرب جبل جلبوع، وعلى بعد 16 ميلاً من جبل الكرمل. وهذه القرية محاطة ببساتين وحقول وبها عين ماء. يرى البعض أن الكلمة مشتقة من sãkan وتعني "في الخدمة"، فإنًَّها تمثِّل الإنسان الذي يعمل لخدمة الغير.

قدَّم لنا القدِّيس جيروم في رسالته إلى نيبوتيان Nepotian كاهن Altinum عند خاله الأسقف Heliodorus تفسيرًا رمزيًا لقصَّة أبيشج الشونميَّة اقتطف منها بعض العبارات:

    إذ يشعر الشيخ بالبرد يلتحف بالبطاطين، لكنَّه يجد دفئه فقط في احتضان فتاة له! كانت بثْشَبع لا تزال حيَّة، وأيضًا أبيجايل، وبقيَّة الزوجات والسراري اللواتي أشار الكتاب المقدَّس إلى أسمائهن. ومع ذلك رُفضت هؤلاء جميعهن بكونهم باردات، لم يجد الشيخ دفئه إلاَّ في حضن فتاة صغيرة.

إبراهيم شاخ وكان أكبر سنًّا من داود، ومع هذا لم يشعر قط بالبرد مع رفقة مع كونها مسنَّة... وموسى قائد الإسرائيليِّين عاش 120 عامًا ولم يطلب تغيير صفُّورة.

من إذن هذه الشونميَّة، الزوجة والحاضنة، التي تشع بالحرارة وتعطي دفئًا لمن هو بارد، وهي مقدَّسة ولا تثير الشهوة فيمن تدفئه؟ لندع سليمان، أحكم الرجال يخبرنا عن أبيه المحبوب. لندع رجل السلام يخبرنا عن أحضان رجل الحرب (داود). لقد كتب: "اقتنِ الحكمة. اقتنِ الفهم. لا تنسَ ولا تعرض عن كلمات فمي. لا تتركها فتحفظك، أحببها فتصونك. الحكمة هي الرأس. فاقتن الحكمة وبكل مقتناك اقتنِ الفهم. ارفعها فتُعلِّيك. تمجِّدك إذا اعتنقتها. تُغطِّي رأسك إكليل نعمة، تاج جمالٍ تمنحك" (أم 4: 5-9).

غالبًا كل الفضائل التي يمارسها الجسد تتغيَّر مع الزمن وتفسد، كالصوم والسهر والعطاء، إذ تصير ممارستها صعبة. أيضًا الرقاد على الأرض والتحرَّك من موضع إلى آخر، واستضافة المسافرين والمثابرة على الصلاة، وافتقاد المرضى، والعمل اليدوي لجلب مال للعطاء. باختصار كل الأعمال التي يمارسها الجسد تنحل... بينما الحكمة وحدها تزداد (مع الزمن).

اسم "أبيشج" نفسه له معنى رمزي يُشير إلى الحكمة العظيمة التي الشيوخ. فإن معناه هو: "أبي فوق وأعلى" أو "زئير أبي". تعبير "فوق وأعلى" غامض، لكنَّه يشير في هذه العبارة إلى السمو، ويعني أن الشيخ له رصيد ضخم من الحكمة يفيض بسبب كثرته...

علاوة على هذا فإن "أبيشج" تعني "زئيرًا"، تستخدم عن الصوت غير الواضح الذي تحدثه الأمواج والضجيج الصادر عن البحر. من هنا يتَّضح أن الرعد الذي للصوت الإلهي يسكن في أذني الشيخ.

مرَّة أخرى فإن كلمة "الشونميَّة" في لغتنا معناها "أرجوان"، توحي بأن محبَّة الحكمة تهب دافئًا وتشع بهاءً. فإن كان اللون (الأرجواني) قد يُشير إلى سرّ دم المسيح، فإنًَّه يصدر إشعاعًا بهيًّا للحكمة

[/SIZE]


----------

